# DEF fluid barrel safe for a water trough?



## rbruno (Nov 25, 2019)

I am wondering what people think about using a DEF fluid 55 gallon plastic barrel for water for a couple pigs?  While I know this may not be ideal, I am having a hard time finding a food grade blue barrel in my area.  Many that I am coming across, the owners are not sure what came in them and the restaurants in my area that may have had food grade items shipped in them are not open to selling or giving me a couple.  My local feed store has several barrels that contained DEF fluid for their trucks.  At least they know what was in them.  The fluid is a mixture of de-ionized water and urea. Urea is of course used in fertilizer and probably on a lot of our fields and farms.   I don't have the pigs yet and am still working on getting my set up ready to get pigs, so I still have some time before I need the waterer.   I am wondering if a good scrubbing would remove any residue that might be in there, and they would be fine for drinking water for the pigs.  Anyone use one of these barrels?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2019)

That is a good question and I don't have the answer. Anybody?


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 27, 2019)

There is a survivalist website that mentions using DEF barrels for water storage.  Said to wash with a power washer with a weak bleach solution, then fill with water with a weak bleach solution to soak for a few weeks.  Then fill with water and have water tested. 
  Okay, I will not bet my life on this..... but I know a couple people who have taken them home from truck stops, and rinsed out several times, then cut in half and then used the bleach solution to rewash and then have used them.   The problem with urea, is the concentration.  If you study anything with cattle, they add urea to the "tubs"  that cattle get for protein supplementation.   I don't use the ones with urea because it is basically non-usable protein to boost the "numbers" and most is by passed through a cows system.   I see no problem if you do the wash/rinse and then leave them exposed to the air for awhile.... like let the rain and weather fill them up and all that... kinda let nature also clean them out... But I cannot guarantee it.


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Nov 30, 2019)

Following.
Have a 300gal DEF tank we want to use for rain collection system.
From what I've read, it's considered fairly non toxic. Probably safer than all the bleach some are using to "clean" it. I cannot offer proof of that however.


----------



## rbruno (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for the information.  Because the feed store is practically giving them away,  I might try it out.  I will keep looking for the food safe barrel, but maybe this will be a back up option if nothing comes through.  Good idea to test the water.  I think that would be the final bit of information to determine if it is ok.
Thanks
Rob


----------

